# Transcend’s Compact DrivePro 50 offers some great features



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Source: Transcend DrivePro 50 with F/1.8 lens and built-in WiFi launched | The Indian Expres
*
Transcend Information, Inc. (Transcend), a leading manufacturer of storage and multimedia products, today proudly announced the release of its DrivePro 50 Car Video Recorder. Featuring an extremely compact size, a large F/1.8 aperture, Wi-Fi connectivity, a built-in battery, a high-quality Full HD imaging sensor, and a G-sensor emergency recording function, the DrivePro 50 provides its users with ultimate protection on the road.
*tech4all.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Transcend-DrivePro-50-1200x545_c.png
*Compact Size with Large F/1.8 Aperture 
*Featuring an extremely compact size, the new DrivePro 50 can be well hidden behind the rearview mirror without blocking the driver’s view. The DrivePro 50 also boasts a large F/1.8 aperture to capture all details of an incident, including license plates, during either daytime or nighttime. The DrivePro 50’s camera integrates a wide 130° viewing angle and a Full HD imaging sensor for clear and smooth 1080p (30fps) video recording. In addition, the 6 glass lenses plus 1 infrared filter lens are designed to prevent fogging from heat generated during extended recordings and to ensure the whole trip is recorded in high clarity.

*Wi-Fi and DrivePro New App & Toolbox
*Thanks to its built-in Wi-Fi and the free DrivePro New App, the DrivePro 50 can be operated entirely via iOS or Android devices. When connected to the DrivePro 50’s dedicated wireless network, users can stream, playback, and download videos, and easily adjust DrivePro 50’s settings directly from their smartphone or tablet. In addition, the exclusive DrivePro Toolbox features a user-friendly interface that can sort video files by file, date, or group, allowing Windows and Mac users to select and play videos recorded on the DrivePro 50 without the need to install separate codecs.

*Motion G-Sensor for Emergency Recording
*The DrivePro 50’s built-in G-Sensor instantly triggers the Emergency Recording mode when it detects an impact during recording. Alternatively, users can also activate the emergency recording mode manually by pressing the red emergency button; this is useful when situations occur outside the vehicle and you need to collect evidence in case of a fraudulent claim or lawsuit. Video files recorded in emergency mode are protected from being overwritten.

*16GB microSDHC Memory Card Bundled 
*The bundled accessories ensure easy installation and operation. After the DrivePro 50 is mounted on the windshield and connected to the lighter socket, further driver involvement is not required. When the vehicle’s engine is turned on, video files are automatically recorded to the included Transcend High Endurance 16GB microSDHC MLC memory card that offers consistent durability and endurance. Moreover, with Loop Recording enabled, the oldest video files in the memory card will be overwritten by new files when memory card capacity is full; eliminating the need to purchase additional storage.

*Warranty 
*Transcend’s DrivePro 50 is backed by Transcend’s Two-year Limited Warranty.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 29, 2016)

A built-in battery, a high-quality Full HD imaging sensor, and a G-sensor emergency recording function, the DrivePro 50 provides its users with ultimate protection on the road.
great features will offer a discount of up to £50 if we have one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2016)

Requesting mods to move all transcend related "news" to storage section

links:



Spoiler



*forum.digit.in/technology-news/197743-transcend-apr-unicorn-step-deepen-roots-india.html
*forum.digit.in/technology-news/197...s-mobile-access-sharing-anytime-anywhere.html
*forum.digit.in/technology-news/197...rial-grade-supermlc-microsd-memory-cards.html
*forum.digit.in/technology-news/197373-transcend-wins-computex-best-choice-award-2016-a.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2016)

Yi camera outdoes the GoPro Hero Silver, at half the cost, This doesnt stand a  chance unless this has 4K OIS which it doesnt.


----------



## maheshn (Jul 1, 2016)

williamsbarbara said:


> A built-in battery, a high-quality Full HD imaging sensor, and a G-sensor emergency recording function, the DrivePro 50 provides its users with ultimate protection on the road.
> great features will offer a discount of up to £50 if we have one.



And for warranty service, like they say even for thumbdrives, will they say they have to ship it to Taiwan and make us wait 4 weeks+?


----------



## dissel (Jul 3, 2016)

Picture quality of Yi Dashcam far more superior than Drive Pro 220 and cost half of that. Though it lack direct GPS and OSD is in Chinese. 

But supporting 'App' makes up for that...also it can Shoot Max 2k resolution as well 1080p in 60fps.

Hope Drive Pro 50 need to beat that all.


----------

